# Iron on oak veneer strip ?



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I picked up another sheet of oak ply today to make the dining table top I plan to put on the poker table I just built. Also picked up 25' x 3/4" red oak veneer strip roll while I was there. I have never used this stuff before and I was wondering if the iron on glue thing is going to hold well or should I use wood glue to hold it in place instead?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I always had good luck with the iron on when I used it. I think it's essentially 'hot glue' and melts when heated. Good luck. gb


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

make sure your irons temp is right,that is the nly problem that i ever had with it was when my iron was to hot.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Iron on banding works well as long as it has a smooth surface to bond to.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use it before, but not sure how well it would hold up on a dining table over long use. The hot melt glue used, does hold up well however.


----------

